# New rules for IPO 2019



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Very simple overview of the significant changes:
1. The name will now be “IGP” - –“International Gebrauchshund Prufung” (International Working Dog Test), no longer IPO –“International Prufung Ordnund”
2. BH- the heeling pattern will be slightly shorter but will still include on and off leash heeling.
3. IGP1-2-3 levels of track will have 3 articles, each worth 7 points for a total of 21 points for articles.
4. The FH, FH2, and IPO FH will remain basically unchanged.
5. In all Obedience the distance the handler will throw the dumbbell is more clearly defined as approximately 10 meters, the height of the hurtle and wall remain the same. The jump will have to have a top board that allows it to pivot if touched and then return to its starting position.The minimum distance from the jump or wall is defined as 4 meters (no longer 5 paces). The scoring for the send-out exercise scoring is more clearly defined.
6. The IGP Obedience will change slightly in the IGP1 to exclude the retrieve over the wall and instead have a recall over the wall without the retrieve. In both IGP2-3 there are no significant changes proposed.
7. The IGP protection will still include pressure and stick contact (padded stick hits) and an “Attack on the Dog Out of Motion” (long bite/courage test) at all levels but done slightly different from current for level 1 -2. There are some changes in all levels most significantly in the IGP1.
8. The IGP1 will no longer require a blind search of the # 5 blind, the dog will instead be sent directly into the #6 blind (find blind). The handler will be allowed in IGP1 to leash the dog during pickup and transport exercises.
9. The IGP2 will no longer have an “Attack Out of Back Transport”, but will have an additional Reattack (defense) exercise with no stick contact after the “Attack on Dog Out of Motion” (long bite/courage test) like the IGP3.
10. The Attack on the Dog Out of Motion (long bite / courage test) for the IGP1 and 2 will not require the helper to return to the blind and then run out to the mid-line and towards the dog/handler instead the helper will remain mid field after the last defense exercise and the handler will pick up the dog and heel away down the mid-line of the field to a distance of approximately 30 meters away for the IGP1, 40 meters away for the IGP2 then the handler will stop and turn towards the helper where the judge will signal the exercise to begin.
11. The IGP3 does not change from our current IPO3 in any phase.
12. Additional sporting titles are slightly changed or added, examples are the IPO V no longer has protection it will only be tracking and obedience, countries will be allowed to offer FPr (TR) 1-2-3, UPr (OB) 1-2-3, BgH 1-2-3 (obedience with additional exercises like retrieves, send out etc), APR 1-2-3 (obedience and protection), and a ZTP for organizations using this as a breed test.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for posting that! What are the pros and cons of these changes... ? 

As someone new to the sport, it makes me wonder if this is just to make it easier for extremes to excel, or for dogs less qualified to title. It makes me wonder what the legitimacy behind these changes is.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My training director, when we did IPO, used to say that the step from the BH to IPO1 was a big one, something more intermediate might be better. Otherwise you can loose a lot of new teams when it becomes too frustrating. Schutzhund 3 should still be a tough goal to achieve if it is a breed test.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

BH to IPO1 is a huge step. IPO1 to IPO2 is pretty big as well. IPO2 to IPO3 was a fairly easy transition. I think some of the new rules are dumb. But I also see a smoother transition for handler from title to title. My biggest beef is that the jumps are now unsafe. It will take a dog breaking their legs to prove it to the masterminds though.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The changes made to the IGP1 obedience are stupid. Main change is the removal of the retrieve over the wall. If a dog can do the retrieve over the jump and a recall over the wall, they can do the retrieve over the wall. They could have eliminated the wall all together, like the old SchH1, and that would have made far more sense. Most of the other changes are minor, but this one is the most ridiculous.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lhczth said:


> The changes made to the IGP1 obedience are stupid. Main change is the removal of the retrieve over the wall. If a dog can do the retrieve over the jump and a recall over the wall, they can do the retrieve over the wall. They could have eliminated the wall all together, like the old SchH1, and that would have made far more sense. Most of the other changes are minor, but this one is the most ridiculous.


It really is stupid. Obviously someone had to earn their wages on that one.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> BH to IPO1 is a huge step. IPO1 to IPO2 is pretty big as well. IPO2 to IPO3 was a fairly easy transition. I think some of the new rules are dumb. But I also see a smoother transition for handler from title to title. My biggest beef is that the jumps are now unsafe. It will take a dog breaking their legs to prove it to the masterminds though.


Why are the jumps unsafe now vs before?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

google the new jumps. Post your opinion on the design flaws.  All of us that have previous experience in jumping with horses or agility see the same thing.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> google the new jumps. Post your opinion on the design flaws.  All of us that have previous experience in jumping with horses or agility see the same thing.


Having a dog who broke the wood on an immovable hurdle, I thought the rotating top piece sounded good. Is there something else I don't know about?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Steve Strom said:


> Having a dog who broke the wood on an immovable hurdle, I thought the rotating top piece sounded good. Is there something else I don't know about?


the rotating top piece does not pop off on some of them if the dog misjudges and their leg go below the pivot point.

When your club buys one, you should really evaluate all of them.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> the rotating top piece does not pop off on some of them if the dog misjudges and their leg go below the pivot point.
> 
> When your club buys one, you should really evaluate all of them.


I was picturing something moving and then coming back, but I didn't consider there being a space their foot could go into. And you know, anything that can happen, will at some point. I'm retired anyway, Doc doesn't jump anything anymore.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Sporthunde jump does. It tips down and then comes back up. Euro Joe pivots but it will pop off if it's hit and the dog is caught. Other jumps just spin around and doesn't pop off.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

This is getting like new cars. There is too much Mickey Mouse stuff. The retrieve exercises are just that retrieve on the flat, retrieve over the jump and retrieve over the wall. GSD can do these in their sleep with training. If you want a loose top board then it should be an immediate fail if he hits it. What’s next? A folding wall? Come on get real.

The dog either clears the jump or he doesn’t. It’s a teaching thing. Points deducted for touching the jump. The dog must learn to not be a lazy jumper. What if he hits the top board. Exercise failed. Just like avoiding the jump and going around it. In the LEO world you boost the dog over fences especially at night. No need to rip him up on unseen barbed wire or electric fences. Then you climb over or through after him.

I can see an intermediate step between BH and IPO 1 to help keep interest up and give trial experience. But it should not be a requirement if the dog is ready for IPO 1. Protection needs to remain off leash. You must have controll of the dog from the time you enter the field until you exit. It’s been that way for a hundred years, leave it alone. It’s part of the examination of the GSD temperament.

End of rant

Byron


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree, Byron. Leave the jump as it is or just have the stupid thing come off. If a dog crashes the jump, it has to be reset anyways so why add an extra potential point to hurt the dog. And here's an idea IPO people...actually TEACH your dogs to jump instead of hoping their kamikaze, hope and pray, leap of faith clears the jump.

And the leashing the dog to pick him up? Why? If you can't control your dog at that point, you shouldn't be on the filed.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The old SchH1 actually had the transport done on leash. That doesn't bother me probably because I titled my first two dogs under the old rules. 



If they were worried about safety on the jump they should have just made the top brush again so if the dog hit it they wouldn't be injured. We can train dogs to jump all day long, but stuff happens, dogs slip, conditions are bad, dogs misjudge distance. The Gappay type jumps were probably the safest since they would go over if the dog really crashed them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If they wanted to make a more defined transition between titles, why did they not just revert back to old SchH rules?

This jump.....ugh. I'm waiting to see Gappay's new design. that hasn't been released as far as I know.


----------



## IDR (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if the BGH 1-3 will now be recognized in the US (by the GSDCA and/or AKC)?


----------

